# Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum. Bracebridge Heath. Lincolnshire.



## Silent Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Differing opinions refer to the correct title of the Asylum. The most popular being St Johns. I however have opted for what she was known as when she was built.







Most will know the history, but as per norm, here it is anyway.

The Asylum was built in 1852 and enlarged on several subsequent occasions. It was originally established jointly by Lindsey, Kesteven, Holland, Lincoln, Grimsby and Stamford, and managed by a Board of Visitors appointed by the contributing authorities. Kesteven and Grantham withdrew from the arrangement when the contract of Union expired in 1893 (eventually establishing the Kesteven County Asylum at South Rauceby, 1897). The hospital was set in grounds of 120 acres which included gardens, farmland and a burial ground. In 1940 female patients were transferred to other hospitals to make space for an Emergency Hospital, and many did not return until well after the end of the War. Administration of the hospital passed to the National Health Service in 1948. By the early 1960s it was known by its final name of St John's Hospital. Patients were admitted from Harmston Hall Hospital when that hospital closed. St John's Hospital itself was closed in December 1989 with the remaining patients transferred to other establishments. The site was sold for housing and most of the buildings apart from the central block were demolished.
The following names, among others, were used for the Institution, sometimes interchangeably:
1852-1893 Lincolnshire County Lunatic Asylum or Lincolnshire County Pauper Lunatic Asylum
1894-1915 Lincolnshire Lunatic Asylum
1897-1898 Lindsey, Holland, Lincoln and Grimsby District Pauper Lunatic Asylum
1903-1920 Lincolnshire Asylum
1898-1902 Bracebridge Pauper Lunatic Asylum
1902-1919 Bracebridge District Lunatic Asylum
1919-1948 Bracebridge Mental Hospital
1930-1938 Lincolnshire Mental Hospital
1939-1960 Bracebridge Heath Hospital
1961-1989 St John's Hospital, Bracebridge Heath.






Asylums hold a soft spot in my heart, as my aunt was a psychiatric nurse at the former Storthes Hall site. I remember my jaunts around the grounds and rather grand corridors in my youth. St Johns was a rather poignant visit as patients from here were transfered to Storthes Hall in the 40's. Most Asylums became emergency hospitals during the war years. And for these reasons, St Johns is my fave.

Anyway, here's my take on this rather fine site. And no further waffling 

















































































And the cat that caught many a childs eye.





​


----------



## tattooed (Sep 8, 2011)

*Coooooool!*

Thanks for sharing, will have to have a look there myself!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 9, 2011)

Brilliant place. That's just become a must do! Thanks.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 9, 2011)

Well done mate great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice mate superb pic, has been on my list for a some time but not sure i will ever get the chance to get there.Something always gets in the way


----------



## dougbrown (Sep 9, 2011)

looks a fantastic site, shame nothing that good up here. that i know of,


----------



## King Al (Sep 9, 2011)

Great report and pics SA!!


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 9, 2011)

Where are you then doug?


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 9, 2011)

Very very nice shots there..well done,great report.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

Superb shots there from somewhere very close to my heart. Being a yellowbelly myslf this is extremely high on my " to do" list. You've done the old girl proud.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 10, 2011)

It is a mighty fine explore, and thanks for all the comments


----------



## scribble (Sep 10, 2011)

Some super photography there,


----------



## TK421 (Sep 10, 2011)

A belter of a report that is mate, your photos are outstanding also!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 13, 2011)

4 or 5 replies?WTF? I have more questions in processing than comments!
So... these aren't HDR unless they're really subtle.. but you haven't just wanged the contrast up full either: I'd love to hear your technique! Ace report, take it easy dude!


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> 4 or 5 replies?WTF? I have more questions in processing than comments!
> So... these aren't HDR unless they're really subtle.. but you haven't just wanged the contrast up full either: I'd love to hear your technique! Ace report, take it easy dude!



Cheers my man. I appreciate your comments 

I don't do HDR buddy. All my processing is simply tweaked using photoscape, nothing more


----------

